# Nach Motherboardtausch PC Tot



## patrickffm (1. Februar 2004)

Hallo, 
ich habe ein neues Motherboard und Grafikkarte eingebaut, und 
nun ist der PC tot, das heißt die Led von Festplatte und Diskettenlaufwerk haben ein dauerleuchten und der PC fährt nicht hoch..der Monitor bleibt schwarz!  

Auf dem Motherboard leuchtet 1 LED ROT ich habe alle Kabel von dem vorherigen Motherboard 1:1 auf das neue Board übernommen und nun tut sich garnix mehr.

Ich hoffe das jemand mit meiner Fehlerbeschreibung was anfangen kann.


Vielen Dank 


Gruß Patrick


----------



## nightdancer (2. Februar 2004)

1) Kabel 1:1 übernehmen ist möglicherweise ein Problem - eher laut Anleitung des neuen Boardes anschließen, die Stecker können durchaus anders sein.
2) Die rote LED... was sagt die Anleitung vom neuen Board über sie aus?
3) "nun tut sich garnix mehr" bedeutet genau was?
4) Welche(s) Graphikkarte / Board hast du jetzt?
5) tot -> tod


----------



## Tim C. (2. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von nightdancer _
> *5) tot -> tod *


Nix da,
der PC ist ja nicht der Tod (Subst.), sondern er ist tot(adj.) 

scnr


----------



## nightdancer (2. Februar 2004)

Ok. Hiermit ist bestätigt, dass meine Deutsch-Lehrer doch nicht so unrecht hatten, als sie 13 Jahre lang an meiner Fähigkeit zweifelten, die Rechtschreibung richtig anzuwenden...


----------



## zirag (2. Februar 2004)

Guck mal im Handbuch des neuen Mainbords wo der Jumper ist um das Bios zu reseten , kann manchmal daran liegen hatte ich auch mal 

wenn du den Jumper hast , rausnehmen --> PC an machen --> wieder aus machen , Jumper wieder rein und wieder an machen 


mfg ZiRaG


----------

